# Couple of shots from few months ago



## danalec99 (Oct 30, 2005)

1.






2.


----------



## Alison (Oct 30, 2005)

I love that last one, the lines and angles are awesome!


----------



## Meysha (Oct 30, 2005)

There's something quite mesmerising about the first one. I can't quite put my finger on it, but I like it.

The second one is great too! makes me feel dizzy!


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## aprilraven (Oct 31, 2005)

just love the last one...i'm thinking that should have been on general forum stuff..
this is too good for snapshots....way to go, my friend.....cool.


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 31, 2005)

i like them both.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 31, 2005)

I like the first one...has a great feel to it.  Very HCB


----------



## Knopka (Oct 31, 2005)

Both are wonderful! Why didn't you post'em before?!


----------



## darin3200 (Oct 31, 2005)

I like them both, particulary the fist one, although I won't say agree that is Cartier-Bresson style, there is too much architecture for that. But the picture is still very nice.


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 1, 2005)

photo1 - wish I had moved a bit to the right to include the lady in the frame.
Knopka, I don't know..must have been in a rush or something . Found them while clearing the hard drive.

Thanks for the kind comments everyone!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice ones... should there be three photos?
I always and only get two and one red x!

I like the big-city-photo!


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 1, 2005)

Nope, I posted only two!


----------

